# good start to 2009



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

our friday trip turned into saturday due to 5 ft seas. had lots of big baits caged and ready for satuday. a bit froggy starting out and the bay was slick, 2 to3ft rollers in the gulf for a bumpy ride out, but worth the trip. we were going big or not at all. i'll let the pics tell the rest of the story because i'm not a story teller, i'm a fishermen.


















































































final tally, 5-aj's 22#-35#, 1-warsaw-32#, 1-gag-20# and a 15# bar jack. last pic is the crew and captn. roger










from left to right-- chris, terry, captn. roger, myself and shanon from atlanta.

an excellent day on the water with some of the best folks you could ever be around.:clap


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Holy cow. That is a fine mess o fish! Great job!:clap


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Big fish! How far did you go / what depth to find those? :clap


----------



## True Blue (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice fish, you guys werent out in a cat were you?


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice fish and report, thanks for sharing. :clap


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang Cliff.

Not too shabby.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

damn nice catch !


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice job. I bet there were some sore fisherman Sunday.


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations! Glad you got out and had a great catch. Glad Ms. Terry was there to keep everyone in line.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

dang cliff! karon told me about capt. rog and man, that is a great trip...glad ya'll got em' and looks like the 6/0 is paying dividends...good report and thanks for sharing....you can call me...


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

we were fishing around 200' i don't know exactly how far, and yes we were in a world cat, and mike that 6/0 is great it gets the job done right, i'll give ya a call.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Good catch, Looks like every one had fun. Thanks for sharing your trip with pictures. Gene


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.

Very Nice Box of fish.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Capt. Roger has been on fire lately! Thanks for sharing the pictures and congratulations on a fine mess of fish.


----------



## jmitch45 (Dec 31, 2008)

Great pics Cliff, looks like you all had alot of fun.

can't wait to come back down and fish with you all again.


----------



## fluff (Oct 4, 2007)

Great report and pictures--You did the smart thing leaving the pass with lots of big baits. we were also out saturday--Went to spots on the edge were we usually pick up bait--small grunts, squirrel fish etc. mixed with mingo instead all we could catch were endangered ARS. It was fun catching thirty or so 5-10 pound fish on light tackle with 1-0 hooks tipped with squid but did not come home with much.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report Cliff !!!!!!!! I dont see any fighting belts either.:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink 

Scott


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

awesome mess of fish!

looks like that 6/0 is gettin its work out. did ya send reel feisty some pics?


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome! way to go cliff. i think the fish are getting bigger. man love this town. this keeps up i will have to go to the gym or get one of those electric reels like the duke has! capt rog has got his sights on those big warsaw this year that makes 4 i think! awesome. great pics talk to ya later.

scot


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice Haul!!!! :clap Congrats on the trip!! Those are some great Pics!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

hey parrothead(scott) i don't make the same mistakes twice.yuo've done mabe me self concious about my image now.oke


----------



## rodfather (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow! Nice haul, you fisherman you!:clap


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's to belts !!!!!!!!!!!! :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink God forbid i forget to take mine off this summer !!!!!!! Really nice catch.

Scott


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Cliff, those are great photos, andkudos toTerrietoo for some good-lookin' fish! :clap Looks like I have another skeletonproject in the workswith that warsaw..... :letsparty.... thanks for saving that one! Rog sure knows how to find the big fish- he sure has been on fire filling the fish box.:bowdown Congrats to all of you for a fine catch!


----------

